# hiya



## ant_mantid

hi. my name is elijah im form arizona its very hot over here.

iam 14 years old ii am very interested in preying mantids. my favorite mantid right now is the ant matid it is vry small an looks very kool.

so if you have any question just ask

thank you.


----------



## arizona_mantis

welcome to the forum i live in arizona to.


----------



## ant_mantid

thanks. noway dats awsome


----------



## arizona_mantis

its the the truth man live in phoenix raally hot huh


----------



## Asa

Yo, man. Chill out at mantid forum :lol: .


----------



## ant_mantid

ok thanks


----------



## Asa

Take it as a compliment dude :wink:

:lol:


----------



## ant_mantid

okay


----------



## Rick

Welcome. May want to work on your spelling. Using "dats" instead of that's won't get ya far. :wink:


----------



## ant_mantid

i kmow im just used to texting like that with my cell phone but ill learn


----------



## hibiscusmile

hey ant man, welcome :wink:


----------



## Asa

> okay


Stop saying 'ok' dude :wink: .

:lol: 

What is wrong with me?!


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum young ant_mantid


----------

